# tank structurally ability question



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

While doing a water change on my 5 gallon I had an idea. I have 2 ten gallon tanks behind my 5 gallon. Why not put the 5 gallon bucket on top of the 10 gallons rims and have it fill up the tank while I am emptying out the tank. I put the bucket on where the 2 edges meet on both tanks so it would have a better foundation. Is it possible that this will eventually crack the glass? It is 50 pounds of water so I am a bit concerned if I should continue doing this.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm trying to picture what you are doing and can't see it. Do you have 4 arms or something?? Why are you in such a rush to drain and fill?? You will probably spill more water than anything else.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Tank rims aren't built to support weight...at least not heavy weight


----------



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

sounds like a recipe for disaster. Also, if your filling while emptying you will be removing the new added water as well seems counter intuitive.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I have 6 people advising against it, and 3 people saying it's ok. I guess I have my answer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2015)

Listen to those who are against it. I am also against you doing what you stated in your original post. Pretty sure that many others will be against it as well.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah I have decided against it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

over the years i have actually set up tanks on top of tanks..and tanks inside of tanks.lots of ways to do things ; but i would not recommend for a novice to attempt something like this..
when i use buckets for water changes i just poured the fresh water right into the tank..never used a hose to siphon it in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2015)

Good boy! LOL


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Blue Moon said:


> Good boy! LOL


Woof, Woof!!! *begs for treat*


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Get some 2X4's and make yourself a rack thingie to hold your bucket. Then you can prep the water in the bucket, put an airstone and heater in it, and let it run overnight. The next day, start your tank drain siphon and then your bucket siphon, and _voila!_ Super easy water changes with new water that won't stress your fish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2015)

With all due respect TOS, don't give evil wizard any ideas. He is a newbie to these things and may end up with smashed tanks and dead fish, and then he would be very upset.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I tired something a few years ago, but it wasn't worth the trouble. I had a 30 gallon Rubbermaid trash can I used to make up water for the cichlids. I then used a Rio power head and attached tubing to the outlet. It would pump the water from the tub to the tank. I think I needed a larger pump that had a higher lift capacity.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

I use an expensive external in line pump for my aged tap containers and a 1/2 hp sump pump for my RO mix. As far as I'm concerned a pump is more than worth the small investment.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Blue Moon said:


> With all due respect TOS, don't give evil wizard any ideas. He is a newbie to these things and may end up with smashed tanks and dead fish, and then he would be very upset.


Besides I don't have any room behind my dresser for anything except a few extension cords.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It'll be fine until it isn't. Weigh the convenience against the potential mess.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2015)

Potential mess will always win.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Blue Moon said:


> Potential mess will always win.


Unless you're a boy


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2015)

Boys are always messy, girls are much more cleaner. LOL


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I suspect if you get 20 gallons of water + broken glass on your floor, that might your last tank until college.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a few years ago i had a 125 that sat on the basement floor..i had 4 10 gallon tanks on top of it..it worked out pretty good..part of the 125 was covered so it helped keep the heat in and it reduced evaporation..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Blue Moon said:


> Boys are always messy, girls are much more cleaner. LOL


 That's just a stereotype, it's not always true. My sister is dirtier then a pig. 



emc7 said:


> I suspect if you get 20 gallons of water + broken glass on your floor, that might your last tank until college.


I think I would still get another tank 


lohachata said:


> a few years ago i had a 125 that sat on the basement floor..i had 4 10 gallon tanks on top of it..it worked out pretty good..part of the 125 was covered so it helped keep the heat in and it reduced evaporation..


I want to know how you put a tank on top of another tank. Did you put some wood on top of the 125 to hold up the 10's?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2015)

No evil wizard, it is actually true that boys are dirtier than girls. If girls are dirtier than boys, then the girls are tomboys and the boys are sissies. LOL


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a 125 is 18" front to back..19" with the frame..the 10 gallon tanks are 20" long..by placing them front to back they will span the 125..no wood or anything..just a tank on a tank.
and i learned early on from my uncle how to build a tank that would fit inside of a larger tank so i could raise fry in the smaller tank without the need of a heater..just a filter..it worked quite well..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh...and moon...i know a number of guys that would make the vast majority of women look like slobs...
obviously i am not one of them...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2015)

lohachata said:


> oh...and moon...i know a number of guys that would make the vast majority of women look like slobs...
> obviously i am not one of them...


I know you aren't loha. I am just being my silly self. Just trying to lighten things up a bit is all. I will stop joking around before it gets me in trouble.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I know that a 10 gallon tank is about 100 pounds, how did that not hurt the glass?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

glass can be extremely strong..especially when on edge..take a look at many of the glass buildings out there...giant sheets of glass..they can support immense amounts of pressure....


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

lohachata said:


> glass can be extremely strong..especially when on edge..take a look at many of the glass buildings out there...giant sheets of glass..they can support immense amounts of pressure....


 To second this, go look at a picture of Manhatten with all the great architectural feats with some using quite a bit of glass


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

While it looks like the building is supported by glass, it's not. The glass is basically just the façade. True that glass on edge is VERY strong as long as it remains vertical. If it bows it will collapse.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can stack empty tanks up to the ceiling. But don't carry a 30" or 36" wide tank with a few gallons of water in it. Twist it at all and you can pop the long bottom seam. Guess how I know this. IME 5s 10s and 20H are nice and strong, but if you catch something in them, you can pull the top trim off.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

also....glass is never transported laying flat..always standing upright..at a slight angle to keep it stable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2015)

lohachata said:


> also....glass is never transported laying flat..always standing upright..at a slight angle to keep it stable.


I never knew that. I always thought that glass was transported laying flat. Learn something new every day.


----------

